# southern illinois rabbit raisers



## currycomb (Sep 20, 2009)

okay, here's the deal. i have been supplying the local farm supply store with bunnies for easter. 30 first year(1store), 60 this year(2stores)and the corporate office called and wants to know if i can supply to at least 2 more stores. looking to need about 200 baby bunnies!!!! if anyone close by wants to raise some and have em weaned and ready to go 5-6weeks old the end of march 2010, let me know. will discuss price etc. they are wanting smaller bunnies, i have dutch, mini rex and a couple lionheads along with my meat breed rabbits. i haven't really done the math yet, but don't think we can do this on our own, so looking now.  nancy


----------



## houndit (Sep 25, 2009)

How close?  North west Missouri close enough?  I have supplied Orschlens and they have been fine with them.  Last year was my first year.  They sold more rabbits then in previous years.  If it is close enough let me know an maybe we can work something out.


----------



## annanicole18 (Sep 26, 2009)

wow thats alot of bunnies?  how did you get into that deal?  sounds like you could really be making your bunnies work for you.  congrats  seems to be that unless you know how many babies each of your females usually have i would only count on 3 babies each just in case so about 65-70 does having babies to get you to your 200 mark


----------



## RabbitMage (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## currycomb (Oct 5, 2009)

yes, rabbitmage, i am starting to get nervous. that is why trying to find other breeders near to share in the wealth. i am hoping to find breeders within an hours drive from us, or willing to meet somewhere in the middle. nw mo is not going to be profitable for either of us, sorry


----------



## RabbitMage (Oct 5, 2009)

I was more gah-ing about the mass selling of pet rabbits...


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 6, 2009)

Well,...yeah,....this is a tough subject!!

I have no respect for pet stores that sell baby rabbits.
I do however support rescue groups whom are the ones dealing with "pet shop" bunnies that go to bad homes.

Mass production to me is best left to breeders looking to fill the freezer IMO.

So, no, I do not agree with mass breeding for this reason, I think it's just terrible, but,...to each their own I suppose. No offense, just my opinion.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 20, 2009)

yes it can be a touchy subject. many of the rabbits i sell are still in happy homes. some of the rabbits sold at easter are back here with us, we buy them back or are given after the new wears off. we do offer that option. and then there is the freezer. some one is going to fill the order..... :/


----------

